# Possible fluff in need of rehoming



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I got an email this morning from a lady who apparenly knows of someone who is looking to rehome thier puppy, 350 rehome fee. They are in missionary work/travel a lot with the church and can't properly care for their puppy and just wants a really good home for the puppy. Don't know to much yet. Going to email the fella and see. I am sure this fluff is from a BYB though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 3 2009, 06:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857745


> I got an email this morning from a lady who apparenly knows of someone who is looking to rehome thier puppy, 350 rehome fee. They are in missionary work/travel a lot with the church and can't properly care for their puppy and just wants a really good home for the puppy. Don't know to much yet. Going to email the fella and see. I am sure this fluff is from a BYB though.[/B]



NEVER MIND,NEVER MIND,NEVER MIND!!! SCAM,SCAM,SCAM,SCAM!!! Ugghhh I guess the birddog( my nickname I earned when I was 18,lol) in me is still pretty good! I did a search of the yahoo profile and then a google search of the email address and this is what I found! YIKES!


This the email I received this morning:
You're lucky to have mailed at this time because the puppy has just been placed on adoption by one of my customers, who went on a Missionary transfer with the United Kingdom Missionaries, United Kingdom .He is giving the puppy up for adoption for $350 because he cant take good care of the pup due to his busy and tight schedule at church and at his missionary work. All he wants is someone that's homely and with a good home to adopt this lovely human best friend." he will give the Puppy to you if you promise to take good care of the puppy. He needs a Good and caring home for his puppy because he really wants the puppy to go to a good home. If you are willing to take the puppy contact Rev. Matthew Duhon at [email protected]
Thanks.
Tonya

THIS IS WHAT I LOCATED! :shocked: The nerve of some people! Ugghhhh

QUOTE


> Tashina J says:
> Friday, 6th November 2009 at 11:56pm
> Hi,
> I did my research and was lucky to finally find an email that was written exactly like the one I received, it had different name but everything else was the same. I found the ad on Muamat for a English bull dog puppy, that said they had a puppy for sale for $350 I contacted the seller via the email they left [email protected]. He replied and said this:
> ...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

SHOOT- it won't let me go back and edit.

This is the original ad I had located last week. http://www.adpost.com/us/pets/68455/ I bet this person is in on this SCAM! What can be done about this???? Is there anyone I can contact to report it to? I emailed back and asked if she knew this Rev Matthew personally and if it was one of her puppies that he has purchased. This ticks me off beyond belief!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

And HE replied back! and NO I didn't download the pics. I am however going to contact yahoo.

QUOTE


> Maltese Pups - Diana and Joe.Thursday, December 3, 2009 7:03 AMFrom: "Rev. Matthew Duhon" <[email protected]>Add sender to ContactsTo: "Laura EDITED TO REMOVE MY EMAIL ADDRESS Message contains attachments3 Files (5KB) | Download AllDiana001.jpgJoe001.jpgJoe002.jpgThanks for the mail. I quite appreciated your interest on your proposing in purchasing my puppy.I have a male and a Female puppy But the question is that will my puppies be able to find a lovely home with you??Do you have a yard where the puppies can always play around??is there any Children that can have time to play with the puppies? meanwhile the puppies will never stay lonely??is there other puppies that my puppies can play with or kids?? if so i will be very glad and happy to give out my puppies to you. I am presently not in the states. I was recently transfered to United Kingdom on a missionary trip. Due to that
> its my first time coming to United Kingdom. I came along with prime intension of taking care of my puppies in continuation but unfortunately for me the weather conditions over here is not condusive for my puppies. This is how i have made up my mind through prayers and painstaking efforts in search for a reliable and God fearing person to help me take good care of my puppies. My little baby is only 12 weeks old and has a current vaccination, vet check, health certificate and 1year health guarantee. My puppies has potty trained, home raise and socialized for tremendous attitude. I am giving her out for free and you just need to pay for her shipping fee and the shipping fee will cost you $350 each shipping included the both puppies are $500. I will be very glad to have you as a good caring parent for my babies only if you can take good care of the puppies as your baby. Actually money is not what matters, but to find a good caring and loving person.If you could be able to do these kindly send your contact details such as follow;
> FULL NAME.............................
> ADDRESS.................................
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not sure why you even are checking out these ads. What did you expect? really?.

If money is tight then rather than go to an unknown. You would be better off contacting the reputable breeders for a retiree. You then have a top quality well bred animal, and you know what they look like to boot.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

It's not a matter of money being tight. If I really wanted I could get with Bonnie and pay her asking fee for her female she offered. And this was before I had even found this forum- I was doing a search for maltese breeders in general/locally. This is how I found this site. While I am still researching and talking to breeders. I can say I do have one in mind and she is a referal from off this site  it will be sometime probably spring before we have a puppy. 

And yes, I am open always open to rescue. I check petfinder every day.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A real rescue would be fab. I think with that route you may be safer contacting a proper malt rescue place though, so you can ensure that the situation is real. I haven't done it though, so if you are interested in a rescue there are some fabulous people on this site who have rescues that could advise you a lot better than me.

Otherwise I would stay with the AKC's listings.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To the OP.... I added to your title to indicate that this ended up being a scam, so people clicking would know right away.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow.

I find it reprehensible the lengths people will go to to make a buck off a puppy..........


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am also not sure why you are bothering to check on something that you feel sure is a scam. Why bother to waste the time and effort ? I would suggest that you avoid them from the start, there's no need to investigate further if your instincts tell you it is not right and focus on doing research as has been suggested (eg going to shows, reading, considering rescue dog or retired dog as an option). Or just to save and wait, take your time to find the pup you want.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks KC for adding that!! I was going to just delete it, but alas, there is no delete button that I could see.

But, still I think people need to be aware that there are scum out there like that! That is really sad and upsetting.

Maglily~ At first reading the email- it didn't occur to me that it was a scam. It was only did I google the name/email did I find out. I tend to do that a lot with a lot of people I meet online. Because you just never know who you will encounter. It's to easy for people to be something they aren't and I am not about to get duped that is for sure.

Hopefully someone else searching/investigating can benefit from it as well. But, sadly I am sure there are some who will get burned and that just sucks kahonas! And you are right, if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is. Live and learn.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those scams have been around a long time,but sadly I'm sure there are some who still get duped by them.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

'But, still I think people need to be aware that there are scum out there like that! That is really sad and upsetting.'


....that is a good point. Not everyone is aware.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I hate seeing scams like that - it's unbelievable that there are people who fall for it but there are. Usually there winds up not even being a puppy.

When applying for a rescue, not all of them will adopt out to a home with small children, so be prepared for that! Just like not all breeders will place a pup in a home with small children. I've had people call me for a puppy and they have their young kids SCREAMING in the background. Needless to say, I say that my puppies wouldn't work for their household. So if you call a breeder, make sure your kids aren't screaming/crying, LOL. It makes a much better impression!


----------



## happylife (Dec 11, 2009)

When I was looking for my maltese puppy through my local newspaper website(search thing), I made several inquiries to several different ads, around 7 to 9. The bulk of them, about 5, said the same story: Doing missionary work in Africa, or helping disabled children in Nigeria, or doing any kind of work in Africa. Also when they replied they only mentioned wiring the money and the costs of the shipping fees. Luckily, I'd read an article that said most of the time if someone says they're in Africa, it's a scam.


----------

